# Dwarf Sagittaria dying?



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Are you feeding them?


----------



## Tanklyfe (Oct 25, 2017)

The plants ? Like with flourish ? 

If that's what you r asking , no .....


----------



## Channing.Miskel (Oct 27, 2015)

Tanklyfe said:


> The plants ? Like with flourish ?
> 
> If that's what you r asking , no .....




You need to put in root tabs if you want to see them do well. There aren't enough nutrients in your water. You could also get flourish or some dry ferts. 

The yellowing is likely from a lack of iron. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanklyfe (Oct 25, 2017)

I see I will go get some  thanks


----------



## FuryMonkey (Nov 5, 2017)

I agree that root tabs are a must and the cause of your issue.

But I had a similar experience with E. Tenellus (chain sword) where every few months it would have a die-off like you described. My tank was dirt capped with gravel so nutrients definitely weren't the issue.

I figured it was either due to the density of the carpet it had formed, which was causing some nodes/leaves to be shaded, or it was a natural age related life cycle. Some plants have life histories where they expect to be submersed at some times of the year and emersed at others - one would assume that they'd have some internal clocks associated with external triggers to initiate the change over.

My solution was to do a thorough trim and remove any old large nodes. In a few weeks everything would be looking nice and lush again.

On occasion I'd run DIY CO2 in the tank which seemed to help keep the chain sword looking nice.

You mentioned amazon swords - they are very heavy root feeders so you'll want to give them extra tabs. They're also a species that switches between submersed and emersed and their growth trends to slow down as they age. I've had some just completely stagnate and others give up entirely.


----------

